# Hutton Unit REDEMPTION! 01/14/18



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

After shooting 3 times at a respectable deer yesterday and not cutting a hair, had to redeem myself since it was all me and nothing to do with my Steyr!!!

Me, Robert, Val, and Mike headed fer a hike and got into a great area... was up the tree by 1415 hours or so. Had trails all through the area and alot of hawg sign. I saw a doe running full blast about 300 yards then she disappeared. She popped back up and another doe was with her running. They split up and then my buck came piling out! He was on a mission to get one of them gals. He got to about 200 yards and then made a U turn!!!:blink: Called him back with Val's Old Crow grunt... This was about 1440 hours He came back and found the doe that ran closer to me and about 150 yards I let the Steyr 300 WM feed!!! He jumped and ran about 30 yards behind some brush. As he slowly walked I could tell he was hit, he stopped and I gave him a neck shot to seal the deal! Dropped in his tracks! 300 WM didn't go all the way through his neck though??? I got down and put hands on him, then hung my orange over him so I could find him later! My home made deer cart sucked and wasn't used!!! Thanks to all the guys fer helping drag him out!!!

Check station stats: 122 lbs gutted, 4.5 years old, 7 point, 19.5 inches Finally got the monkey off my back and truly appreciate all the help and prayers from the PFF family!!!:notworthy::thumbup::notworthy:

Lil' Lonnie had to feel some love. I would post more pictures but Photobucket SUCKS!!!! Got the crew in there now....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That thing is wiiiiide!! Awesome Jason


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job Jason,thats a good one.Great job to the help also.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Way to go brother! 5 shots = 1 deer. Way to conserve the ammo!!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats Man! Heckuva Buck! That joker has a wide rack!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, finally got the crew pics in there!!! We are a purty group I tell ya!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job Jason!!! Good lookin buck!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Great deer, dude. But you still look like a serial killer.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Awesome deer Congrats to you and the gang....I'm Coming with Skullmount Wednesday save us some boys....


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice buck brother !! Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go Jason ! A fine buck !


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Great looking wide buck Jason! Congrats!!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Redemption is sweet...great buck! Congrats again to you and the crew.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go, Jason!! That's how to pile em up!!!


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Man they actually let all of y'all in that place? Haha jk! Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish I was there to see it, but being in the group text is probably just as good! Glad I wasn't there to see this though!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A good one.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

congrats & thanks for sharing.
perseverance paid off.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Great deer, dude. But you still look like a serial killer.



This. Nice wide one.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Studly


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

They was chasing does like crazy this morning around 3 am. Seen a nice 8 point, a huge wide at least 8 point, a jacked up 5 and a 6 point all within 50 yards of each other on the fence line of UWF down by escambia river. You need to get back up a tree and get ya another one !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Darn Fine public land Buck Brother. Congratulations


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweeeeet! Grats!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Heck yeah

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome buck congrats


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Sweet!!


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice/wide buck; pretty deer... Ugly crew!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

And to think at first he wasn't gonna mount it. Fine public land buck, with a great season story to go with it. Get a picture of the crew and hang it under the deer. Whenever anybody ask the story tell them to sit down. Start from the beginning of archery season and begin reading a few texts to them. Smile and tell them they won't ever understand the season we have had as a group. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Pff can't handle the group text... hell, half the time I'm shaking pine cones off my tree from laughing. Probably why I haven't killed a buck yet 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations Jason. That is indeed a fine buck.

For some reason - maybe it's that crew you hunted with - I'm reminded of when my buddy Pete came roaring into camp with a nice buck strapped to his 4 wheeler. Guys in camp asked him if he was going to mount it, and Pete said, "I already have."


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome ! Congrats!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Thats a real nice one. Looks wider than 19.5 tho. wtg


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome deer!


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Nice Jason. Hope all is well in your neck of the woods. Made a few calls about what we talked about. No luck yet!!


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

That’s a nice one, I might get to hunt there one day.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

That’s awesome Jason congrats!


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Good job Jason!! Come on man not even a smile? Smiler broke? Glad you shared the moment with the youth. Lil Lonnie looks pretty excited for you.
Dude id be cheering ear to ear killing a buck like that. Congrats.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

stewart_fish said:


> Good job Jason!! Come on man not even a smile? Smiler broke? Glad you shared the moment with the youth. Lil Lonnie looks pretty excited for you.
> Dude id be cheering ear to ear killing a buck like that. Congrats.


I will say he was beyond excited. But at that point we just got to the check station. He had drug it a few hundred yards by himself before the rest of us got to him to finish the drag. It was some nasty crap we came through. Then loaded his big ass and hauled butt to the check station. They was waiting on us. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## argoram (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice one. Congrats.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I originally thought I gut shot him on the 1st shot....After skinning, nope---right behind the shoulder, just came out and blew his guts out. So the neck shot was not needed, but wasn't taking any chances loosing this un!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice Buck


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations!! Very nice buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

couldn't be happier for you, Jason! awesome buck, man! congratulations!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice one Jason! Been seeing pics on fb so i had to log on and tell you grats. Fine deer brother. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great buck! Congrats


----------



## skiny watr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great buck Jason! Congrats!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

19.5 " Yes Sir !


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

You dang sure deserve that deer. Heck of a Florida deer! Congrats!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes sir that’s a fine one! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank ya folks!!! One of my guys asked to put it on FB and I said I didn't care, don't have FB so oh well...


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Great buck Jason. Just got back from the camp and saw this.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

Pretty work. now for some sausage and a little fried back strap.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice wide buck.


----------

